# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Forbes: You Don't need a nobel prize to be wrong about bitcoin but it helps

## kpitcher

Nice article about the growing acceptance of bitcoin, current and future benefits.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogo...-but-it-helps/

----------

